# First of the year.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a call yesterday evening from a fellow with a swarm in his Red Bud tree. This is almost a full two months latter than last year. Fellow didn't know much about honey bees as he though the small swarm was good sized when they were really only about a package size. They I figure had been there for a couple of days as they had alread started making wax on the limbs. It being cool they staid put as I vacumed them up into the hive.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, so have the swarm's started ?? whats the number you have to date ??? here the girls are getting ----y as nothing in bloom ,,, get near the hives and you got a sting or 2 coming your way,,, Bon say's or 4 and if your real lucky 6


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a call yesterday from a fellow several hours away that had a swarm in his front yard and wanted to know what to do. that is the second swarm call. We've did 12 nucs so far. Been thru one colony twice now looking for the queen and hav'nt seen here yet. Last saw early July 2012 when she was in a nuc.
Wild dog woods are in bloom here with the multa flora rose, yellow sweet clover, mamoth clover and the tiny alsak clover in the lawn.

I had a eye doctors appointment yesterday afternoon. My eyes hurt in the sun shine even with dark glasses they dialated them so much to get pictures.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a swarm Saturday Morning and again Monday morning.

 Al


----------

